# #15 Tactical plus



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello,

i want to show you my latest experiment.
I am not a big fan of magazines...until a fellow member of another Forum presented a new Mag-Idea.
I really liked that the design was functional, quick and almost invisible, and he was kind enough to let me use it 

So here is my try:
-Went for multiplex, i wanted it functional, not as an eyecatcher.
-Started with a basic hammerhandle and drawed from that onwards.
-90° Forkangle to give it a technical look.
-Extended his Magazine idea, no bottomhole and i also created space in the forks.
-Can hold up to 17(!) balls cal. 11.5mm Steel.

-rare earth magnet to keep the balls in place in every situation

-2 layers of 1mm Aluminum to give more strength
-black staint
-few layers of wax
-banded it up with a black leather pouch and 3 layers of TBB





































A Short .gif, to show you how the mag works:










To fill the mag, you just hold her upside down, throw a ball into the hole (magnet will catch it) and use both index fingers to press it down into the slot.

Just a "quick´n´dirty" test, but it shoots really well and the mag is something nice to play around. Might build anotherone with nicer woods one day.

Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow AnTrAxX this thing is wicked cool. The mag is a great idea and the dark look is very fit for a tactical build. h34r: As always your builds please, great one again buddy.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

That is absolutely brilliant! It must have been a challenge to build, but the end result is so cool that about any amount of work would be worth it!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one of the coolest shooters i have seen in a while


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Your work always surprises. This piece of art is really hard to beat.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That really is clever BC, not to mention a fine looking fork. Show that to your buddies and it will strike up many a conversation. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That is so slick! Love it.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

excellent design and the quality of the finish is outstanding, congrats.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Guys!

The build wasn´t very complicated Griffith, just needed to hollow the middle layer of multiplex, trill the hole and fit a magnet basically.

A lot faster than any of my oder Slingshots for sure


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I gather my band of merry rebels, you are going to be our official armorer. . . That is SO PROPER! Love it two times\once more for the road.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great looking fork and cool ammo dispenser,


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Clever. I think Bill Hayes has similar one.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

"Not as an Eyecatcher"??? ==> failed 

it's a Black Beauty :headbang:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Really great work. Very nice. -- Tex


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

AnTrAxX!! That's is truly fantastic!!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks Fantastic fella nice work


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That is great. Does it rattle much when you shoot it?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is cool buddy!


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonderful craftsmanship, beautiful. Congradulation's


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Antraxx, you've made a freakin sweet one here bro! I dig dig dig it! Nice job and thanks for sharing


----------



## hotshotb123 (Jul 15, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am sorry, but these guys don't know what they are talking about. EVERYONE'S wrong thinking they can describe how cool that slingshot is, even without the ammo dispenser , it has coolness written all over it.

I am not going to embarrass myself like the others, so I will say nothing 

LGD


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

hehe, this community is the truely "cool-stuff". All of those kind words make me want to build the next Sling right away 

Thanks a lot!



Bob at Draco said:


> Does it rattle much when you shoot it?


The neodym-magnet is pretty strong. It can hold 8-9 Balls upside down in place, so in the shooting position only the top 2 or 3 balls in every fork are movable. After you fired a few shots, you can hear no movement at all.

Honestly...you can stack the mag up to 19 or 20, because the Steelballs will even stick to the bottom of the Slingshot...because i´m a lazy guy, i hold the slinshot at the pouch...bottom on the ground...and can pick up my ammo  ... let´s say it´s not a bug, it´s a feature ... SS with pickup-mechanism.

But yes, if you carry it around in your pocket with a full mag, you can hear it.

I think the weight of the ammunition itself is a bonus too.

The Slingshot alone is very light; fully loaded it feels really solid and has a good handling.

Regards :target:


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I forgot about how strong the magnets are. I use one as a ammo holder that I clip on my belt and have never lost a ball off it and the balls are 3 deep.

I had thought about how the added weight would probably help steady the hand for shooting. That would be a pluse in some situations.

It is one bad *** looking sling shot. Military issue looking cool.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So nice Pleas do a twin 4 me???? its realy a sweat Blak Beauty


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Antraxx, when i read your name i know you present a top looking slingshot, awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome work man, i really like the black theme.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Guys 

Thank you very much for your kind words 

A lot of stuff is keeping me busy, i´m restoring a 54Year old motobike and hope i can finish the projekt the next week...just in time to catch the comming springtime...but we will see leon, This build was not very hard, maybe we can talk about a twin sometimes 

Thanks for stopping by Danny, really miss you, hope your injury gets well fast enough?

Cheers :target:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's getting there ... slowly buy surely. Got couple weeks more and the cast should be off 

Can't wait to start making things again.


----------

